# Brake Fluid Warning Light



## ALFIEMINI (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi, 
Can anyone help me, 
I have a Mini One (2001) and the Brake Fluid Warning Light has come up on my speedo. Obviously the brake fluid is two years old and needs changing. 
Does anyone know how to reset this without having to take it back to BMW?


----------

